# Best Corn on the Cobb -----  Brine it.



## bwsmith_2000

I have a great tip for those who enjoy corn on the cobb. I was watching Cook's Cooking show on Georgia Public TV yesterday and they were doing corn on the cobb. They brined the corn in a solution of a gallon of water and a half cup each of salt and sugar. It was allowed to brine for about three hours (no more than 6). Then grill on high heat, turning every 2-3 minutes for ten to fourteen minutes total time. And but the way, the sugar was optional. It is only used if the corn is a little past it's prime. Long story short .... I tried it last evening and it was delicious. Very tender, moist and wonderful. From now on, I'll always brine my corn before grilling.


----------



## DanMcG

interesting idea Bill, I'll have to give it a try with some of the early corn we're getting here now. Thanks,


----------



## Bearcarver

bwsmith_2000 said:


> I have a great tip for those who enjoy corn on the cobb. I was watching Cook's Cooking show on Georgia Public TV yesterday and they were doing corn on the cobb. They brined the corn in a solution of a gallon of water and a half cup each of salt and sugar. It was allowed to brine for about three hours (no more than 6). Then grill on high heat, turning every 2-3 minutes for ten to fourteen minutes total time. And but the way, the sugar was optional. It is only used if the corn is a little past it's prime. Long story short .... I tried it last evening and it was delicious. Very tender, moist and wonderful. From now on, I'll always brine my corn before grilling.


Bill,

Were they husked before brining & grilling?

A buddy of mine used to soak ears of corn in the husks. Then grill them in the husk.

Actually, I think he pulled the husks back---Then removed the silk---Then pulled the husks back over the ears & soaked and grilled them like that.

Bear


----------



## rbranstner

Bearcarver said:


> pulled the husks back---Then removed the silk---Then pulled the husks back over the ears & soaked and grilled them like that.
> Bear




Thats how I have always done it.


----------



## flbobecu

[quote name="Bearcarver" url="/forum/thread/105444/best-corn-on-the-cobb-brine-it#post_619929"]



Bill,


Were they husked before brining & grilling?


A buddy of mine used to soak ears of corn in the husks. Then grill them in the husk.


Actually, I think he pulled the husks back---Then removed the silk---Then pulled the husks back over the ears & soaked and grilled them like that.




Bear
 

[/quote]

That's how we do them here.. and we have corn festivals here all the time. 


If we are removing the kernels from the cob, and making like a little corn salad, I'll blacken/heavily grill one cob, so it has that seared, grilled, charred flavor, to be cut up with the rest of the traditionally cooked corn.


----------



## SmokinAl

I've had them that way too, but I've never brined them. I will give it a try next time.


----------



## biaviian

Plant some "Gotta Have It" and you won't want to do anything but boil/steam your corn.  No butter, salt, pepper, etc... required.  


Great idea for your typical supermarket corn though!


----------



## bwsmith_2000

Bearcarver said:


> Bill,
> 
> Were they husked before brining & grilling?
> 
> A buddy of mine used to soak ears of corn in the husks. Then grill them in the husk.
> 
> Actually, I think he pulled the husks back---Then removed the silk---Then pulled the husks back over the ears & soaked and grilled them like that.
> 
> Bear




Hi Bear and others,

     Sorry about the lack of detail. I saw it on TV and it was perfectly clear to me. He He He ...... anyway, yes the ears were completely shucked and silk removed ...... ready to eat. Then brinned and grilled. I've also soaked the ears in the shuck and grilled them that way but I really like the Cook's way better. Shucked, silked, brined and grilled. Hope you enjoy as much as I did.


----------



## les3176

I love to grill my corn.I just soak it for 30 mins. then trow it on the grill of a bed of charcoals is even better. I have never heard of brining corn.But then again I really don't need to seeing that i stop at my cornfield and pick what i want for dinner...you really can't get much fresher than that!!!


----------



## eman

Add a tblsp of liquid crab boil to that brine for some kicked up corn.


----------



## richoso1

eman said:


> Add a tblsp of liquid crab boil to that brine for some kicked up corn.


emann has the plan. That flavor will definitely brighten up the corn, or anything else. It's all good my friend.


----------



## fife

Will have to try it


----------



## tyotrain

Sounds good i will be trying this one.. Thanks for posting.


----------



## Bearcarver

bwsmith_2000 said:


> Hi Bear and others,
> 
> Sorry about the lack of detail. I saw it on TV and it was perfectly clear to me. He He He ...... anyway, yes the ears were completely shucked and silk removed ...... ready to eat. Then brinned and grilled. I've also soaked the ears in the shuck and grilled them that way but I really like the Cook's way better. Shucked, silked, brined and grilled. Hope you enjoy as much as I did.


Thanks BWS,

Now I got it.

Might have to add a little liquid crab boil to it!  Those LA guys know how to flavor things up!

Bear


----------



## beer-b-q

Sounds like a plan to me...


----------



## fpnmf

Sounds good!!

  Craig


----------



## blksvt

Try this for corn:

Soak corn in water in the husk for 30 min

Cook for 15 min turning every 2-3 min

When done, pull off the grill let cool enough to pull the shuck back( leave it attached).  Usually no strings either, then rub the corn with Mayonaise...yes MAYO, sprinkle with red crushed pepper..and salt/pepper if desired.

Use the shuck as your handle for the hot corn and enjoy!


----------



## meateater

Brining works for me, I use warm tap water, seems to work better .


----------

